# Removing Gears On Heavy 10 Spindle



## HMF (Oct 30, 2016)

I have to replace the spindle gear with the extended one for the handlever collet closer.
Got some instructions:

First I backed the thrust washer nut back as far as I could. It will eventually hit the key in the 10L spindle but it will move the gear back to that point.

The lightly retighten the thrust nut.

I next used an old puller I have ad for years. I THINK these were originally used to remove cable from car batteries in the day. I have ground it down, years ago, to thin the fingers up.





I did use a largish socket on the end of the spindle for the puller to bare against.











I have a similar PDF, not by me, that I am attaching.

These are for the standard 10L gear but I think the extended gear should be the same.

The only PVC device I can recall is a sleeve used on the ID of the roller thrust washer when replacing the hardened steel/fiber thrust washer.


A related PDF is attached for replacing the spindle fiber discs with thrust bearings:


----------



## dlane (Oct 30, 2016)

Oil it


----------

